# [GTM] Autopistas y Carreteras de Guatemala | Freeways and Highways in Guatemala



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Mapa de la Red Vial de Guatemala | Map of the Road System of Guatemala*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice threads about Latin-America! kay:

An underrated part of our world, in my opinion.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice threads about Latin-America! kay:
> 
> An underrated part of our world, in my opinion.


Thanx Chris! kay:


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> That's pretty epic.  Here's the Google Maps link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Central American route numbering is interesting. Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Panama have a common route numbering, the "CA" roads. (Central America)

Here's a list:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ That is great info. I wonder if it follows the Panamerican Highway system in which every country still has its own route numbering but also gets an additional "interamerican" route designation and the road is signed as both.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Las Charcas Bypass in Guatemala City


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Central American Route CA-1 / East Panamerican Highway near Guatemala City*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Central American route numbering is interesting. Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Panama have a common route numbering, the "CA" roads. (Central America)



I found a few pics of Guatemalan highways that are signed per the common Central American route numbering so Guatemala does use this sytem:



































​


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

the signals are so mexicans


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Latin American in general, the signage is more or less the same throughout Latin-America, only Chile has a significantly different signage.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ After reviewing all the Road and Traffic Control Manuals, I think Chile and Bolivia have the most Euro-like signage. The difference is that all signage in Chile actually conforms to the standard while in Bolivia they are just starting to implement it. 

By the way, here is the complete SIECA manual for all Central America: SIECA Manual for Transit Control (click on _Armonización y Modernización de Normas Técnicas Aplicables a las Carreteras y al Transporte por Carreteras_, then on _Manual Centroamericano de Dispositivos Uniformes para el Control del Tránsito_, then select a Chapter.)


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruta Centroamericana CA-2 near the Mexico border

















​*


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> By the way, here is the complete SIECA manual for all Central America: SIECA Manual for Transit Control (click on _Armonización y Modernización de Normas Técnicas Aplicables a las Carreteras y al Transporte por Carreteras_, then on _Manual Centroamericano de Dispositivos Uniformes para el Control del Tránsito_, then select a Chapter.)


Cool. Have you got links to other Latin-American manuals as well?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Check below kay:



JuanPaulo said:


> Most countries in Latin-America have comprehensive signage standards - usually based on USA DOT standards (except Chile which is based on European standard). However, these standards are not implemented due to lack of funding. I have noticed a trend to start signing roads with their numbers and to use proper directional vertical and horizontal signage on major cities and along major national roads. If you are interested in the standards, here are a few. Just look for the chapters on "Señales Verticales" and "Señales Horizontales" or "Señalización Vertical" and "Señalización Horizontal" for vertical and horizontal signage, respectively.
> 
> Colombia - Manual of Road Signage
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

JuanPaulo said:


> *Ruta Centroamericana CA-2 near the Mexico border
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This highway looks nicekay:

How many kms of expressways does Guatemala have?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> How many kms of expressways does Guatemala have?


I have no idea. I get the feeling that the number is high when it comes to the country's area and population but I don't know where to look for the information.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Central American Route CA-1 / East Panamerican Highway entering Guatemala City*


----------

